# Dual Humbucker Stratocaster



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was listening to internet radio and the song "North" by Widespread Panic came on. It is off their most recent ablum. The guitar solo by Jimmy Herring just sent shivers through me. I know the sound is more than just his number one guitar, but damn. It is a stratocaster put together from parts by Gene Baker when he was at Fender. It has two volume, one tone, two SD '59s and 6100 frets. My ideal guitar has always been a stratocaster that sounds like a Les Paul (Yeah, I know dream on). But one day (like maybe around 2012) I wouldn't mind one like this, except a different body colour and with 1V/2T. Anyone else have strat in HH configuration? Any picture links to this style of guitar (not including the old production Fender double fat strat) would be appreciated.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

That shouldn't be too hard to have made. The only thing really different would be the pickguard. An HSH body, neck of choice...and some really interesting things could be done with the pickups with a five way switch....hmmmmm!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

there's a strat copy of some sort hanging in Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill with 4 HB's crammed between the bridge and neck....thing looks ridiculous!

I know - off topic but this post made me think of it


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My new custom strat has a maple neck, hondoras mahogany body, and PRS SC245 humbuckers, Alnico II wound to vintage specs...it sounds like a Les Paul, only sweeter!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ooohhhh very pretty. mee likey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oooooooooooooooooo! Nice.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert, Fender used to make a dual humbucking Strat called the "Big Apple" Strat. I remember seeing one a few years ago at Ring Music. I'm not sure if Fender's still making them but you might be able to find one on Ebay, Kijiji or Craigslist. EDIT: Okay, I just checked Fenders website and they're not making them anymore.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm hoping to own either a fender, musicman or g&l guitar with dual humbuckers one fine day.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now this is interesting - Albert Lee HH | Guitars | Instruments


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> My new custom strat ......


rhh7...Did you build this strat yourself or have it custom made for you ?

VERY COOL axe !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought the Warmoth neck from Steviemac, bought the hardware from Warmoth and BezDez, bought the pickups from a gentlemen who bought the PRS new and installed active EMG's, bought the body from a guitar builder friend of mine. I learned to use a small router and did all the radiusing of the edges. Then I finished the body using red mahogany gel stain, and sprayed a couple of coats of nitrocellulose lacquer. I made the cavity cover myself, with instructions from my friend. Made a paper pattern of the cavity, transferred it to cardboard, then used the cardboard as a template to bandsaw the cover from a thirty-year-old sewing machine cover. The thick white plastic had turned to an ivory colour with age. Then fine tuning the cover, filing and fitting until it was right. My friend installed the pickups and set the guitar up for me. It plays incredibly!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Just put this one together from parts collected over the past year. My Jimmy Herring tribute. Great tones (especially the bridge). Burstbucker Pro's installed. Just got a Callaham hardtail bridge that I may install. Wired like a Gibson.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

noman said:


> Just put this one together from parts collected over the past year. My Jimmy Herring tribute. Great tones (especially the bridge). Burstbucker Pro's installed. Just got a Callaham hardtail bridge that I may install. Wired like a Gibson.


Nice lookin' axe!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tasty HH strats galore!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I had the fancy ESP/LTD H-1000 which is very strat-like and, speaking of Strat that sounds like a Les Paul...they happen to be mahogany with maple tops...hmmmm.... 

Anyway, the 1000 was a little too 'bling' for me so I sold it and got a 400 series. 










I really like noman's part model with the covered pickups.


...


----------

